
Playboy brings sexy to social distancing with new campaign and branded face mask - sunraaye
https://adage.com/article/cmo-strategy/playboy-brings-sexy-social-distancing-new-campaign-and-branded-face-mask/2257171
======
uberman
How does one read this article?

Seems interesting as I kind of thought Playboy was not longer a thing.

